# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  A Tune For Butch

## Don Grieser

Since I'm not able to attend the service for Butch, I thought I'd write a tune for him to express some of what I'm feeling. I was wondering if any of you have written one for Butch too. Feel free to add yours to the thread if you have.

I've been keeping a mandolin in GDGD tuning and this minor key tune started coming out. Just wanted to share it with the cafe community in memory of Butch.

----------


## SternART

Very nice Don!

----------


## Jim Broyles

How'd you get that to play?
Never mind. I had to save it first, and it was saved as an mp3. Before, when I tried to open it from your link, I got gibberish or it came up as a .htm file, which I couldn't open.

----------


## Steve Cantrell

That's a very nicely done tribute, Don. Very fitting.

----------


## JEStanek

Very nice, Don. Tasteful and I could hear Butch in it.  I bet he would have liked it.

Jamie

----------


## DryBones

Very nicely done! TAB's would be nice for all us newbies!  :Cool: 

BTW, I have been spending a whole lot of time with A Place In The Heart since the news of Butch's passing... Just seems right to me for now.

----------


## Mike Bunting

Really nice,Don! I like the nod to Monroe at the end, I bet Butch would have liked that. Which mando?

----------


## Skip Kelley

Don, that is a very nice tune! And I do like the Monroe touch at the end. Your mandolin sounds great!

----------


## Don Grieser

Thanks to all and glad you caught the nod to Monroe. Butch definitely did that in a lot of his playing. DryBones: I haven't written this one out yet, but you'd need to tune your mando GDGD to catch all the open strings/drones.

Recording chain for those interested: Gilchrist Model 1 (his recent A Jr. redesign seen in my avatar), OktavaMod MC012, Presonus FireStudio 26x26, MacBook Pro, Reaper at 24/44.1, then ripped to mp3 in Reaper.

----------


## AlanN

Wow, Don.

Not only are you a good picker/composer, but a techie, to boot. Butch is smiling (and knowing him, would probably have some 'pointers')   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Dragonflyeye

Beautiful, Don.  Thank you.  I'll keep it on my hard drive.


Anita

----------


## dtb

I agree with all, very nicely done.

Dan

----------


## Bob Wiegers

very nice. inspiring. thank you.

----------


## Don Grieser

Alan, you're so right about the pointers. Thanks for that reminder.  :Smile:

----------


## Mando Newby

Don - that was really beautiful.

----------


## Sinclair Baldassari

Don, I love your tribute song to Butch.  I am hearing it today for the first time...thank you!  He would love it, too.
Sinclair Baldassari

I wish I had known about it before.

----------


## Sinclair Baldassari

Alan's wrong...Butch would not have changed a thing...minor keys were his faves in the end.

----------


## Carolie

A wonderful tribute.

Carolyn

----------


## Don Grieser

Sinclair, thanks.

----------


## woodwizard

Great tone!!!!

----------

